# Frozen sugar snap peas



## lyndalou (Aug 23, 2012)

Before we went away for a month, I put some fresh sugar snap peas into our freezer. Thawed them out and they look kind of sad in there. No snap left. Any ideas what I can do with them?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

Snap pea soup?  Maybe cook in some broth and other stuff, and whirl in the blender.  I wonder how they would dehydrate.  There's a snack sold called Snapea Crisps.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 23, 2012)

They might make a good pea soup - you could substitute the peas in this recipe with your sugar snaps Easy Peasy: Nigella Lawson's Easy Pea Soup

Or maybe a pea mousse  Mousse of petits pois with crisp bacon: Recipes: Good Food Channel


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2012)

Make stir fry and just toss them in last. They'll be fine.


----------

